# Portnummer bei ftp von nöten?



## Samson_Miller (19. Okt 2006)

Ich greife mittels jakarta commons-net auf einen ftp Server zu, ich übergebe beim connect nicht nur die Adresse des Servers sondern auch die Port, meine Frage ist nun ob es schlimm ist wenn der Port nicht angegeben wird. Bekommt man da vielleicht irgendwelche Probleme dann?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (19. Okt 2006)

keine Ahnung ob die jakarta commons-net nen Defaultport hat (21). Wenn es keinen Default gibt dann kriegst n ConnectionRefused


----------



## Samson_Miller (19. Okt 2006)

Ich habe jetzt beides mal ausprobiert, einmal mit angabe der Portnummer, und einmal ohne, beides mal klappte es. Es gab keine Unterschiede.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (19. Okt 2006)

Tja, aber wenn der FTP auf Port 1234 oder sonstwo läuft dann gehts halt nimmer


----------

